# Junior Banking.



## dsj123 (Aug 28, 2013)

Does anyone know which bank is the best to open an account for a chld aged 13. I have seen one in NBAD but was wondering are there any others? I want one with a debit card if possible.
Thanks
D


----------



## busybee2 (Aug 8, 2013)

nope dont think they do that here. doubt they would give a child a debit card.


----------



## dsj123 (Aug 28, 2013)

busybee2 said:


> nope dont think they do that here. doubt they would give a child a debit card.


Yes, NBAD do. Was just wondering if anyone knew about any others that are better. Can't post link. Not active yet


----------



## busybee2 (Aug 8, 2013)

as i said i havent heard of it at all, we are with adcb. nbad is a good bank too, these too are the only ones that i would use.


----------



## busybee2 (Aug 8, 2013)

i would give my child a debit card, even with the pin number here it wouldnt be the safest and why would they need it. would suggest you put money in account in home country.


----------

